# Happy Birthday Daisy (and snow & Holly too)



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My beautiful baby is one today, it's gone so quickly!! She's getting her presents and cake a bit later but look how shes matured into a stunning girl

At 9 weeks

















15 weeks









18 weeks









5 months









6 months









To Now

















Happy birthday my gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

***HAPPY BIRTHDAY*** Daisy!!!
She has grown so much!! I loved 
looking at her as she grew. And I
loved the pic with her super long 
tongue


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww baby girl! happy birthday! daisyyyyydooooo








dont ferget to take some bday pics for us!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Daisy!
I know your mum will spoil you so much today and you deserve it gorgeous!!

I remember those pics Sarah, wow time flies eh!!
She was such a beautiful pup and is a stunning wee lady now. xxx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Daisy! She has grown up to be such a lovely girl, you must be one proud momma!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am proud haha she's playing with her new toys and barking at the snow


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday daisy!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Doo!!!

Hope you have a great day xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks jan and Rachel!! She's having fun I think haha she's very excited I think I've excited her haha


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

happy Birthday beautiful xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks anne


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy bday Daisy  , time has gone so fast


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Daisy.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy happy birthday to pretty little Daisy!! You've sure changed & grown into a GORGEOUS Chi lady! The MChi's send lots of wags & kisses to you today! :love5:

Happy Birthday to Holly & Snow too!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

happy birthday young lady!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Daisy! 
You gorgeous little girl!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She says tha ks everyone!!! I'm just uploading some bits we currently have a blizzard and she is loving it the snow is now at the top of lotus back ahahahaha 

Party been cancelled


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Daisy! (Snow & Holly too) The Wee's and I wish you a very special, fun filled day!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Daisy!!  Gorgeous pics.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Daisy!!! 










Aww time flies so fast!! I remember so many of those pics, the tongue one! :lol: I love seeing the puppy pics, so adorable. She is so precious, one of my favorites on here to see! 

Lots of love and kisses to the birthday girl!!  xx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday beautiful Daisy!

Big day around our place today.. Snow and Holly turn One year old, and Hubby and I celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

chideb said:


> Big day around our place today.. Snow and Holly turn One year old, and Hubby and I celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary!


How lovely! Happy Birthday Snow and Holly (Speaking of which we need more pics of your little ones, Deb!) and Happy 20th wedding anniversary!!  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion6: HaPPY bIRTHDAY Daisy!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Miss Daisy!!!  Have a good 1st bday! :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Daisy!  Your mum is so proud of you 

So nuts how much they change!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, gorgeous girly!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy bday daisy doo!!!!!! You're such a pwetty birfday girl wuv Ninja


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy birthday daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone she has had so much fun today!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisy ... how was your cakey!!!?!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She loved it they both went mental and i cut it in half as was only 2.5 ounces so split between
Meals she thoroughly recommends it to all
Her chihuahua friends


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww happy belated birthday to you daisy you stunning girl  xx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

happy birthday daisy!!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl! xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She says thanks everyone


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

ccasion4: Happy birthday DAISY!!! Hip hip hooray :hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks aiga can't believe our babies are one!!! Arrgh goes so quick!!


----------

